# Interview Presentations المقابلات الوظيفية



## ام نورا (15 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الافاضل 

ارفق طيا عروضا تقديمية شيقة في المقابلات الوظيفية 
للمساعدة في التعبير الامثل عن كفاءة وشخصية المتقدم لنيل الوظيفة ولاعطاء الانطباع الافضل عن امكانياته 

حصلت عليها من احد الزملاء العاملين معي في الشركة اتمنى ان تكون مفيدة للباحثين عن عمل 
وسع الله ارزاقكم جميعا ورفع منزلتكم في الدنيا والآخرة 

اعتذر لطرحها في منتدانا لانها خارج التخصص العلمي ولكنها موضوع يهم المهندسين لتحسين فرص عملهم 
ولا أعلم ان كانت مطروحة مسبقا حاولت البحث عن الملفات في المنتدى ولم اجدها 
جزى الله خيرا معد الملفات المطروحة ومن منحني اياها لاشارككم فائدتها

http://www.4shared.com/file/34881667/831641db/interviewing.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/34881748/205d54ff/InterviewingPowerSelling.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/34881829/a5c84d2/Job_Interview.html


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك أختنا الفاضلة


----------



## adelzein (15 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا أختنا الفاضلة على المجهود ده

الملفات جيده جدا - وفكره جديده

شكـــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## م محمد كرم (2 مارس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك أختنا الفاضلة*​


----------



## mustafasas (3 مارس 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا اختنا الفاضلة و جزا الله خيرا من اعطاها لكي


----------



## alaa eldin farag (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الكراديسى (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (12 مارس 2009)

*شكرا اختي على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 مارس 2009)

أين انت يا ام نورا؟نأمل عودتك الينا بخير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 مارس 2009)

ام نورا اضافة كبيرة للملتقى 

نسأل الله ان يكون انقطاعها بسبب خير لديها


ونتمنى ان تعود لاضافاتها العظيمة


----------



## ابو درش (18 مايو 2009)

_:20:_جزاكم الله خيرا وباقى الدعاء ان ييسر الله لنا الامر


----------



## eng_houssam (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بك أختنا الفاضلة


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (20 مايو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً 

*بارك الله بك أختنا الفاضلة*​


----------



## سمر الكيالي (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا---موقع مميز فعلا


----------



## م/وفاء (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن الروابط علي موقع اخر لحجب هذا الموقع عندنا


----------



## engahmedezz (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزا الله خيرا كل من شارك فى اخراج هذة المعلومات الخير الكثير


----------



## م/وفاء (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن الروابط علي موقع اخر وجزاك الله بالف خير علي هذا العمل


----------



## بودى59 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورة اختنا الفاضلة


----------



## سمير بشير (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اختي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## saryadel (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sameh79 (15 يناير 2011)

ملف رائع ‘ جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك أختنا الفاضلة


----------



## م/احمد شاهين (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كا الخيييييييييييييييير


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (16 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع جدا


----------



## Jamal (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد سكولز (22 يناير 2011)

*خالص الشكر*

تحياتى لكى اختنا الكريمة وكتر الف خيرك على هذه المعلومات التى بلا اى شك تفيد اى مهندس مبتدىء فى طريق النجاح


----------



## mohammedsharaby (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## ramie (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بارزان (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa el-sherif (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يجزاك خير


----------

